# Bob Marley



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's Bob Marley.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very nicely done sarah. love it ...dayum you are crankin' em out!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah thank you Jeff! That means alot coming from an amazing artist such as yourself! Im drawing everyday as im unemployed at the moment, so I have a lot of free time untill I find myself some work!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

That is a lovely study!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Far out!!!! Man,that's so good. You just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Gahh thanks guys! means alot honestly !
x


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

this is your best one yet i think, keep it up, each one has been better and better


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------

